# How much can goats eat in a week?



## Southern by choice (May 5, 2013)

Hotwire was set up to start moving the does and their kids through some fresh foliage.

Straw Hat Kiko's 3Does with their kids.... *1 week* 

Now you see it....













Now you don't...
















They eat a lot!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 6, 2013)

Wow. I hope you have a lot more foliage.

I have to say, I was amazed how bad our weeds got when we were gone a lot for a week and didn't let the goats into our horse pasture. 
Now, I'm amazed how fat the goats are. I need to fence in our front yard. As of this week, it's back to needing mowed every week to not look like a jungle.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 6, 2013)

Oh we do...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 6, 2013)

That's just a SMALL sample of what we have here.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 6, 2013)

*WOW!  Do you guys have to feed your goats at all?*


----------



## dhansen (May 7, 2013)

Our "woods" are not quite like that, but when there was a fire on the edge of our property last Fall, the firemen said our goats had really helped.  There was no underbrush to burn, so the fire stopped on the property line.  WE just have the boys taking care of the woods and the girls get the pasture.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 8, 2013)

what goat heaven would look like.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 8, 2013)

I have more too. I'll put them up in a few.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 8, 2013)

I think I'll take more soon. There are so many neat areas and so much forage that I could move them to.


----------

